# Pilote imprim Konica Minolta 2300W Linux Pour Osx



## digidesigner (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Après des nombreuses heures de recherche sur Internet j'ai trouvé un driver pour mon imprimante USB Konica Minolta 2300W. C'est un driver pour linux. J'ai un fichier gz, un fichier pdd
Est-il valable pour Panther osx ? Comment faire pour l'installer, sachant que dès que je vais dans le panneau de config imprimante, que je vais dans usb,osx ne trouve pas de gestionnaire.
Merci beaucoup.


----------

